# diamond liberty vs. bowtech allegiance



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

i finally got a chance to shoot both of these bows in a shop yday and they r sweet. but if i had my pick i'd take the diamond. i never pulled a smoother easier bow. a 71 lb draw felt like 15 lbs. my 2 yr. old cousin could have pulled it. jsut incredibly sweet. the bowtech was nice too. insane speed. what have u guys heard/know about these two bows? both seem good to me.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Both are good worthy bows. Above all else, IF ONE CALLS YOUR NAME THEN THATS YOUR BOW.
The Diamond line is Bowtechs secondary line. If you shot this years allegiance it had the new binary cam system. My newest is the tribute with these cams and I like them a lot. They stay in tune and you have a choice of fast or smooth mods. Also a nice solid backwall. 
Something about ease and speed. With consideration for bow efficency and loss of energy, you get out what you put in. In short, a faster bow will shoot the same arrow as a slower one at a flatter tragectory with more kinetic energy. Hope this helps.


----------

